# Cleveland Clinic Staff Benefits



## YorkshireLady

Please could anyone kindly inform me of the staff benefits at Cleveland Clinic? All comments greatly appreciated! Thank you in advance. 😃


----------



## Paula-G

Hi 

I'm starting my job there sometime in January 2016, when are you headed over?

I think it depends on what you're doing and what your grade is? I'm pretty sure all staff members will get health insurance, somewhere to stay, transport allowance and payment towards an annual flight home. Could be wrong though!


----------



## mangosteenRN

Someone I know who recently got an offer includes transportation allowance, air ticket allowance , phone allowance aside from basic benefits. That is for RN Salary Grade 12.


----------



## Northerncharm

YorkshireLady said:


> Please could anyone kindly inform me of the staff benefits at Cleveland Clinic? All comments greatly appreciated! Thank you in advance. 😃


Hi YorkshireLady 

I am currently in the process of obtaining my HAAD Registration, have a position in ICU at CCAD.

The benefits are correct, as per the previous post has mentioned above. 
The benefits are the following; transport allowance, phone allowance, air ticket allowance lane:, housing ( sharing a 2 bed unit with 1 other person), health insurance and an end of service benefit ( 1 month of salary, on completion of contract) 

Hope this helps


----------

